# Store clerks not wearing masks properly



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

The last two times I've been in the local grocery, I've seen produce clerks re-stocking displays who aren't wearing face masks properly. The last time he didn't have his nose covered. This morning, the one I saw had the mask completely tucked under his chin. Produce clerks, of all store workers, should be wearing masks. People may want to eat some fruits and veggies uncooked.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

There needs to be a clamp-down on this for sure.

Employees who are required to wear masks, if found to be in violation of not wearing them or wearing them improperly, should be sent home.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2020)

At Wendy's recently the person behind the counter and fiberglass shield had her mask down off her face and moved from behind the shield when talking to the customers. I have yet to see the mandatory mask rule enforced in any store that post the requirement by the front door. I have seen several employees wearing masks but not over their noses. Oh well, we try.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

One thing that burns me is that we are instructed to report these violators to the county health department. When I called, I was told "We can't police the whole county!" 
So there you go!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> At Wendy's recently the person behind the counter and fiberglass shield had her mask down off her face and moved from behind the shield when talking to the customers. I have yet to see the mandatory mask rule enforced in any store that post the requirement by the front door. I have seen several employees wearing masks but not over their noses. Oh well, we try.


The shields I find laughable. Everything should be glassed-in. Solid glass walls with appropriate openings.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> One thing that burns me is that we are instructed to report these violators to the county health department. When I called, I was told "We can't police the whole county!"
> So there you go!


Same old - same old... IMO the whole thing has turned into an all-out farce.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

The days when people with immune system problems had to live in a bubble. Will it come to that for everybody?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> The days when people with immune system problems had to live in a bubble. Will it come to that for everybody?


I don't believe so, but what I do see is an incredible amount of fresh new waste being added to our already stressed landfill sites, once the pandemic resides and life returns to a semi form of normality, where Plexiglas shields will be torn down and tossed, and aside from creating a false sense of initial security, will go down in history as being one more level of needless waste and resources.


----------



## CeeCee (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't believe so, but what I do see is an incredible amount of fresh new waste being added to our already stressed landfill sites, once the pandemic resides and life returns to a semi form of normality, where Plexiglas shields will be torn down and tossed, and aside from creating a false sense of initial security, will go down in history as being one more level of needless waste and resources.



I would save the shields if I was a store....this isn’t going to be the last virus like this one....I feel it’s just the beginning....

Just call me Debbie Downer but that’s how I feel.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I would save the shields if I was a store....this isn’t going to be the last virus like this one....I feel it’s just the beginning....
> 
> Just call me Debbie Downer but that’s how I feel.


Not at all, you don't whatsoever sound like a Debbie Downer, I have the same mindset as you, just would have been nice to see something more permanent and long-lasting installed, like proper architecturally designed glass enclosures, because all of Plexiglas enclosures I have encountered are inferior, unsightly, and look as though they were haphazardly slapped together and will not last.


----------



## CeeCee (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not at all, you don't whatsoever sound like a Debbie Downer, I have the same mindset as you, just would have been nice to see something more permanent and long-lasting installed, like proper architecturally designed glass enclosures, because all of Plexiglas enclosures I have encountered are inferior, unsightly, and look as though they were haphazardly slapped together and will not last.



You are right about that....I agree....they seem fairly useless, at least the ones I’ve seen.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> You are right about that....I agree....they seem fairly useless, at least the ones I’ve seen.


Oh, CeeCee, you don't know how much your post is music to my ears, as I thought maybe it was just my picky self critiquing how mickey-mouse and shoddy a good portion of the Plexiglas shields are.


----------



## gennie (May 29, 2020)

Business owners are influenced by their customers.  Tell the owner or manager that it concerns you and that you're taking your business elsewhere and then do it. 

By seeing it and not saying that it bothers you and THEN continuing to spend your money there, you are silently saying it is OK


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

I've seen Saran wrap used. Talk about cutting corners. Many people defend their actions by saying "I have to wear a mask, but nobody said how."


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've seen Saran wrap used.


You've got to be? Guess CeeCee, and I are marksmen as to hitting the target with our opinions of mickey-mouse.


----------



## Geezerette (May 29, 2020)

I hope the shields are kept in current shape or better. Even before the current virus it was unpleasant to have to deal with a clerk with a bad cold & no sense of hygiene.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I hope the shields are kept in current shape or better. Even before the current virus it was unpleasant to have to deal with a clerk with a bad cold & no sense of hygiene.


See now, that's been a real contentious issue with me since the dawn of time, people leaving the house sick, and spreading it around to everyone else. It's this reason alone why I want to see continued Covid-19 measure remain in place... the shields, the electronic thermometer temperature testing of people's foreheads, everything.


----------



## Judycat (May 29, 2020)

Were they wearing glasses? I noticed some kept having their glasses fog up while working. I can hardly read the print on some items even with glasses, then to have the glasses fog over too would make me nuts.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

I take my glasses off before putting on a mask. I can see well enough to shop without them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Were they wearing glasses? I noticed some kept having their glasses fog up while working. I can hardly read the print on some items even with glasses, then to have the glasses fog over too would make me *nuts*.


Just "nuts"? It would put me in a rubber-room! 

Then again, the two sort of go hand-in-hand, don't they?


----------



## ancientmariner (May 29, 2020)

My 2 cents, went to the grocery store this AM.  Followed the social distancing, mask & touching my face.  When parking a middle-aged gentleman parked his Harley next to me, got off, *took his helmet off*, then walked into the store, sans mask.  Whatever,  Then going through the store I noticed that several shoppers were without masks and ignoring the personal space of others.  A high percentage of them were possibly from the ethnic group that has been reporting a high incidence of Covid-19.   Again whatever,  personally I have 2 strikes again me. senior & have health issues.   Some I guess are more bullet proof than I.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> My 2 cents, went to the grocery store this AM.  Followed the social distancing, mask & touching my face.  When parking a middle-aged gentleman parked his Harley next to me, got off, took his helmet off, then walked into the store, sans mask.  Whatever,  Then going through the store I noticed that several shoppers were without masks and ignoring the personal space of others.  A high percentage of them were possibly from the ethnic group that has been reporting a high incidence of Covid-19.   Again whatever,  personally have 2 strikes again me. senior & have health issues.   Some I guess are more bullet proof than I.


And that's the shame of it all... if only people would respect simple guidelines.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

The store clerks weren't wearing glasses, either.


----------



## Judycat (May 29, 2020)

Well I sweat wearing a mask. Not just a normal layer of moisture. It drips off my hair, runs down my face, into my eyes, and down my back. A little fogging would be the least of my problems. Don't touch your face, ha. My face is dripping everywhere.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> The last two times I've been in the local grocery, I've seen produce clerks re-stocking displays who aren't wearing face masks properly. The last time he didn't have his nose covered. This morning, the one I saw had the mask completely tucked under his chin. Produce clerks, of all store workers, should be wearing masks. People may want to eat some fruits and veggies uncooked.


No offense Deb but, did it ever occur to you he may have been taking a breather from that mask? I hate to say it but I don't think anyone has any idea what it's like to have to wear these things for an 8 or 12 hr shift. You all complain about how hard it is to breathe in them...why don't you put one on and wear it the whole day while you're running around cleaning house and running errands and don't take it off except to eat or get a drink. And see how well you fare. 

It's a lot harder than it looks. Those masks are hot and hard to breathe in. You top that with busting your butt trying to work in them and you'll find out how hard it is to wear those things. And we do it to protect you. The consumer. I have asthma and COPD and a fast paced job in food service. It is extremely difficult to run your butt off in a mask that is cutting down on your air supply along with the two lung issues. At times it is a necessity to take a break and get some air. You have no clue what these people are experiencing in these masks 8 hrs a day.

For some they have terrible bad anxiety which makes those masks hard to wear. When you're having to suck air just to keep breathing and keep moving it is very difficult to deal with. So before you guys pass judgement on the mask wearers...try to keep in mind that some of us wear them the right way but, at some point we may need more air to keep from passing out just to protect you.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, CeeCee, you don't know how much your post is music to my ears, as I thought maybe it was just my picky self critiquing how mickey-mouse and shoddy a good portion of the Plexiglas shields are.


I think most grocers were trying to do what they could as quickly as they could.  One of my mantras, which I've often quoted on SF, is _Don't let the pursuit of perfection be the enemy of good enough._

If it turns out that stores decide to permanently shield cashiers and customers from one another, they'll eventually install more permanent structures.

But think about it. In just two months - from mid-March to beginning May - stores went from no barriers whatsoever, to masks for their cashiers, to masks and face shields, to masks and plexiglass shields plus floor markings to indicate 6' of social distancing between customers.

That's pretty impressive progress. They've been highly responsive to the problem and working hard to keep their employees and the public safe.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2020)

The glass "shields" are as entertaining as masks.  Like....microscopic viruses wouldn't dare go around them or through those big openings in them.   Even better:  CVS has plastic sheets hanging from the ceiling - with large openings so the clerks can hand you your prescriptions.
If I was a virus, I'd say, _"I'm not going through that opening; I never go where I'm not wanted."_


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> The glass "shields" are as entertaining as masks.  Like....microscopic viruses wouldn't dare go around them or through those big openings in them.   Even better:  CVS has plastic sheets hanging from the ceiling - with large openings so the clerks can hand you your prescriptions.
> If I was a virus, I'd say, _"I'm not going through that opening; I never go where I'm not wanted."_


The idea is to protect the cashiers from the spittle that comes from everyone's pie holes. You would understand if you could see the little flecks of grossness on the plexiglass at the end of the day. It's disgusting.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> The glass "shields" are as entertaining as masks.  Like....microscopic viruses wouldn't dare go around them or through those big openings in them.   Even better:  CVS has plastic sheets hanging from the ceiling - with large openings so the clerks can hand you your prescriptions.
> If I was a virus, I'd say, _"I'm not going through that opening; I never go where I'm not wanted."_


@win231, I swear, you'd complain if they hung you with a new rope.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @win231, I swear, you'd complain if they hung you with a new rope.


Well, actually, I'd complain if the rope was old.  I'm scared of heights & I wouldn't want to fall because of a frayed rope.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> No offense Deb but, did it ever occur to you he may have been taking a breather from that mask?



He can take a break off the mask, but don't work at the same time. The law is the law.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> He can take a break off the mask, but don't work at the same time. The law is the law.


As I said...you try working and doing what you do all day in a mask and see what it's like.


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

I'm in even worse shape. My nose runs, and I sneeze.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> As I said...you try working and doing what you do all day in a mask and see what it's like.


Healthcare workers have been doing it for decades.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Healthcare workers have been doing it for decades.


Yes I know. I work in healthcare. And at some point during the course of the day a person has to breathe. I don't give a crap who you are or what field you work in. Do you understand that?

I will tell you something...I've noticed more frequent breaks to breathe among healthcare workers. I know there are some who think they know everything but, until you've had to do it...it's pointless to speculate. If it's not easy for you guys to wear one for a trip to the store then you have no right to nitpick or judge. Just be thankful they have the things on at all. At least some of us are trying.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree.  Some protection is better than none at all.  If a few viruses can get through the hole in the shield, or if a store employee takes off the mask at intervals just to be able to breathe normally for a few seconds, that's still better than no protection at all.  According to all I've read, this is a game of numbers. The more people are crowded together, and the longer the period of time, the more disease is being transmitted.  Let's not lose the forest for the trees.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There needs to be a clamp-down on this for sure.
> 
> Employees who are required to wear masks, if found to be in violation of not wearing them or wearing them improperly, should be sent home.


Or told to put them on right, at the least....


----------



## Judycat (Jun 4, 2020)

I went to Wal Mart yesterday and noticed a lot of people were no longer wearing masks. So what is it now? Are masks becoming passe´ already?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I went to Wal Mart yesterday and noticed a lot of people were no longer wearing masks. So what is it now? Are masks becoming passe´ already?



Depends on where you are, I guess.  In my state masks are still mandatory when you are out in public.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Depends on where you are, I guess.  In my state masks are still mandatory when you are out in public.


It's the same in New York state and compliance is almost universal from what I've seen in area stores.

Many people including me take a break when they leave the stores to get a little fresh air.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's the same in New York state and compliance is almost universal from what I've seen in area stores.
> 
> Many people including me take a break when they leave the stores to get a little fresh air.


Ditto in my area of Los Angeles.  Can't attest to anywhere else.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2020)

Yesterday, while my wife was in Publix, a young girl employee came out helping an older woman. She had her mask on, but the top part was below her nose...


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am getting mixed signals when it comes to the ratio of new cases to opening up businesses.


----------

